# Tc4 Servo Saver



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys. Ive got a question regarding the tc4. my friend just got himself a tc4 and he was running it at the track and ran into one to many walls and striped out the servo. whell anyone who has worked on a tc4 knows that there is hardly enough room to get a servo horn in let alone a servo saver. so I was just wondering has anyone ever instaled a servo saver in this car. and if they have how? and can you give me a walk thrugh so that I can help my friend. because my idea was to file down the chassis to make room for one but my freind dident like that idea. but I was also thinking why not just scrap the servo servo mounts or turn them backwards and mount the servo further back. I dont know so any help would be much appreceated. i shure hope the answer isnt "just tough it out and try not to hit so many walls"!


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

There is already a servo saver in the TC4. But it only has so much motion before it still give you a solid hit. Hitting walls at high speeds will override the servo saver and damage the servo. Make sure it is properly adjusted. Also have your buddy buy a metal geared servo. JR590Z is a good entry level metal geared one. This won't completely solve his problem... the still have one plastic gear to take real hard hits and not damage the motor in the servo.
The other aspect is learning how to drive..... no offense to your friend.... but next time he is at the track have him try to slow down and do some practice laps slow without touching any walls or other vehicles. As he becomes better at that... then he can build up his speed. 
Try to drive smooth... the speed will come with time...
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

The servo saver on the TC4 is part number 31003. If you don't have a manual, here is the link to Associated manuals site (http://www.rc10.com/shusting/CatalogHub/cathub_onroad.htm) There is a bolt coming up from the bottom that tightens that part down. Make sure to not over tighten the bolt. There should be a little give to the left and right. However too loose and the steering becomes sloppy. If you want to add an additional servo saver to the actual servo, that is okay as well. Kimbrough makes various servo savers that might work. Remember that a servo saver can add slop to the steering if it isn't strong enough.

Best bet is to properly adjust the servo saver already on the car. If you are still stripping gear sets for the plastic gear servo, then I'd suggest going to a $50 JR metal gear servo.


----------

